# 46 Island Trader



## coupdamour (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking for other owners and past owners.

good day!


----------



## coupdamour (Feb 20, 2011)

We've found she out performs any "bad" reviews. The owner of the "Valkerie", hailed out of Venice, has had her going 8knots in 20knots of wind on a beam reach under full jib, main and mizzen.
The previous owner of our vessel "Coup d' Amour" has had her in 40 foot following seas while straped in the outside helm. 
While motoring we burn 1.6 gallons/hour of diesel at 2200rps and our speed is 7knots with no current <Love that Lehman!>.

Some other owners of the 46 island traders with actual experience would be great.

Don't sail where birds walk!


----------

